# Strange Place Names



## Hooked (23/4/21)

*Which places (towns/cities etc.) have strange names? *

*They can be anywhere in the world - or out of it!*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (23/4/21)

Here's a few in SA. I'm sure you could think of more.

Yzerfontein
Modderfontein
Tittiesbaai
Graskop

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (23/4/21)

Kuruman
Pofadder 
Blinkpan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (24/4/21)

Riviersonderend
Pofadder
Conception Bay (Namibia)
Sandwich Harbour (Namibia)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/21)

Some longer ones :
Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg, United States.
Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu NZ
Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch, Wales
Tweebuffelsmeteenskootmorsdoodgeskietfontein, SA

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/21)

Hooked said:


> Here's a few in SA. I'm sure you could think of more.
> 
> Yzerfontein
> Modderfontein
> ...


Babers Pan
Mooimeisiesfontein
Kwaggafontein
Rust de Winter
Koekenaap

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/21)

Bovenendvankeelafsnysleegte is a farm in South Africa in the Upper Karoo of Northern Cape Town. It is South Africa’s second-longest one-word place name, and at 27 letters, it is the world’s ninth-longest place name. It comes from the Afrikaans language, and it means the upper end of a throat-cut valley

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/21)

Onafhankelijkheidsplein , Paramaribo, Suriname -Freedom square

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (27/4/21)

Whew! I've never heard of any of the ones you mentioned @ARYANTO!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (27/4/21)

"Centurion" is not a strange name, but its the only city in the world named after a sport stadium.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (28/4/21)

Nooitgedacht Wine Estate
I would never have thought it.

Loskop Dam

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (28/4/21)

Hotazel

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (1/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (4/5/21)

- Blubberhouses, North Yorkshire, England, United Kindgom
- Dead Chinaman, Papua New Guinea
- Ass, Respublika Krym, Ukraine
- Fockendorf, Bavaria, Germany
- Windpassing, Upper Austria, Austria


----------



## Timwis (5/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (5/5/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 228714


Winner! The uk has some really strange ones but after 2 years here I’m used to it. 

there’s a pub called The Abbey Vaults

I live close to an area known to the locals as The Barff - on the map it shows as Brayton but it’s localised to Barff Lane, popular dog walking area. 

another area - Nun Appleton. Monk Fryston which I went through for my dentist appointment yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Drikusw (5/5/21)

*-Wankers Corner* A village in Oregon, United States.

*-Big Beaver* A town in Saskatchewan, Canada and another in Beaver County, Pennsylvania, both sharing some big beavers.

*-Port Circumcision* A cove in Petermann Island in the Wilhelm Archipelago, in Graham Land, Antarctica. Named after the Feast of the Circumcision of Christ.

*-Dildo* This town in Newfoundland has a mascot named "Captain Dildo" (contrast with Flin Flon); the etymology for this name is unclear. One theory is that it originally referred to a phallus-shaped peg used to lock an oar in position on a dory (small boat). Jimmy Kimmel is Honorary Mayor.

*-Goose Pimple Junction* An unincorporated community in Virginia.

*-Intercourse* An Amish town in Pennsylvania, United States. There is also a small community called Intercourse in Alabama.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (5/5/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Winner! The uk has some really strange ones but after 2 years here I’m used to it.
> 
> there’s a pub called The Abbey Vaults
> 
> ...


Agree i could just flood this thread with hilarious place and road name signs but people would think most are fake because they are that funny and rude but they are all genuine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (5/5/21)

Indeed there is Tim
http://www.googlesightseeing.com/2009/02/top-10-rudest-place-names-in-britain/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/5/21)

Think i have a winner:

Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu

Northern Island of New Zealand

https://www.businessinsider.com/the...tters-see-if-you-can-pronounce-it-2018-2?IR=T

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/21)

Hooked said:


> Nooitgedacht Wine Estate
> I would never have thought it.
> 
> Loskop Dam


 *That's my valley* - grew up on the banks of the Olifants Rivier - it feeds Loskopdam

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/5/21)

Stranger said:


> Indeed there is Tim
> http://www.googlesightseeing.com/2009/02/top-10-rudest-place-names-in-britain/


Lol, BTW I'm in North Yorkshire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (5/5/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol, BTW I'm in North Yorkshire.


Have you visited York Claire? Beautiful City, what i also love about it is how many bespoke shops there are instead of just being a clone of every other Town Centre, Norwich is like that too!


----------



## RainstormZA (5/5/21)

Timwis said:


> Have you visited York Claire? Beautiful City, what i also love about it is how many bespoke shops there are instead of just being a clone of every other Town Centre, Norwich is like that too!


I have been there once or twice. I have been to the York Designer Outlet with my godparents - shoes at Clark's were on offer so went there. Then my godmother proceeded to tell me the story of my sister and brothers being dropped off there many years ago. 

I've only been through to parts of West Yorkshire (Knottingley where my dentist is), honestly I haven't travelled much outside of Selby since the lockdown started. Before that, I used to travel to Hereford, Clyro, Bridgend (Pen-y-Bont), Ogmore Castle, and a few other places I can't remember. 

BTW Wales has the most strangest place names - there was this little town close to Clyro - a sleepy bookworm town - Hay-on-Wye. Lovely little town with lots of bookshops and tea rooms. Had a good laugh at one place called Brilley and there was a sign on the side of the road that said Ooo Betty's. So every time we passed that sign, I'd go Brilley! Ooo Betty's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (5/5/21)

RainstormZA said:


> I have been there once or twice. I have been to the York Designer Outlet with my godparents - shoes at Clark's were on offer so went there. Then my godmother proceeded to tell me the story of my sister and brothers being dropped off there many years ago.
> 
> I've only been through to parts of West Yorkshire (Knottingley where my dentist is), honestly I haven't travelled much outside of Selby since the lockdown started. Before that, I used to travel to Hereford, Clyro, Bridgend (Pen-y-Bont), Ogmore Castle, and a few other places I can't remember.
> 
> BTW Wales has the most strangest place names - there was this little town close to Clyro - a sleepy bookworm town - Hay-on-Wye. Lovely little town with lots of bookshops and tea rooms. Had a good laugh at one place called Brilley and there was a sign on the side of the road that said Ooo Betty's. So every time we passed that sign, I'd go Brilley! Ooo Betty's!


Yeah Hay-on Wye is quaint! Hereford i haven't been too for years but remember visiting there as a kid when we were staying in a holiday cottage in the Breckon Beacons!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (5/5/21)

Should I book a room for you two ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (5/5/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Think i have a winner:
> 
> Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu
> 
> ...



I can just imagine the reaction of someone when they ask where one is from! They wouldn't realise that it's a place name - they would just think that you're speaking a foreign language.


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/5/21)

Hooked said:


> I can just imagine the reaction of someone when they ask where one is from! They wouldn't realise that it's a place name - they would just think that you're speaking a foreign language.



Imagine being on a tour bus and the guide says : 
"next up... Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu... and you missed it... "

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## LeislB (6/5/21)

Haga Haga in the Eastern Cape, my happy place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/5/21)

I found a town in SA that is (the name at least) too racist to be put on here...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (6/5/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I found a town in SA that is (the name at least) too racist to be put on here...



I'm surprised to hear that they haven't changed it yet!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (11/5/21)

- Crow's Nest, New South Wales, Australia
- Kissing, Bavaria, Germany
- Pullindoos Farm (Northern Ireland)
- Firth of Forth, Scotland
- *******, Austria


----------



## Hooked (18/5/21)

- Fukui, Fukui-ken, Japan
- Hell, Cayman Islands
- Howlong, New South Wales, Australia
- Innaloo, Western Australia, Australia (Wait a second, I'm in a loo!)
- Knotty Ash, Liverpool, Merseyside, England, United Kingdom


----------



## LeislB (18/5/21)

LeislB said:


> Haga Haga in the Eastern Cape, my happy place.


The sunset ftom our cottage balcony at Haga Haga.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## LeislB (18/5/21)

During the day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (27/5/21)

Mudpie Lane in Nottingham! A women got murdered there in 1983 which became a cold case, 25 years later the murderer was brought to justice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (28/5/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 230840
> 
> 
> Mudpie Lane in Nottingham! A women got murdered there in 1983 which became a cold case, 25 years later the murderer was brought to justice!



These cold cases that are eventually solved are amazing. Thanks @Timwis!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (28/5/21)

- Lickey End, Worcestershire, England, United Kingdom
- Little Dix, Anguilla
- Little (and Great) Snoring, Norfolk, United Kingdom
- Lol, Dordogne, Aquitaine, France 
- Middelfart, Fyn, Denmark

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (16/6/21)

This common sign in the UK always brings a smile!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

